# International Shipping??



## Modyrts (18/10/18)

Hi there so im just posting this quickly to ask if anyone knows how long i can expect to wait for something to be shipped via Singapore Post and Belgium post to me? 

Ive been using a site 17 track or something but it doesnt really update at all

Any estimation or previous experience would be appreciated

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (18/10/18)

It takes extremely long. I would say around 2-3 months.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (18/10/18)

I am still waiting on an item that arrived in South Africa beginning of June 2018. SAPO is a lost case.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger (18/10/18)

May and June 2018. SAPO at their best. One shows at post office since 12 September, they don’t know and can’t find it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (18/10/18)

141 days and 114 days.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Modyrts (18/10/18)

Ouch...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/10/18)

Waiting two months for SAPO to send my parcel from the JIMC, Netherlands post only took a month to get here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## king-ding-n-ling (18/10/18)

Got 7 parcels, 4 from April, 3 from May.... SAPO are hopeless....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

